
Faster async functions and promises - stablemap
https://v8.dev/blog/fast-async
======
talawahdotnet
Kudos to the work that Google continues to put into optimizing v8. For me
async/await is makes a huge difference in terms of the developer experience
with Node,js and addressing the remaining performance and debugability issues
is a huge win.

The benefits of the v8 engineering efforts continue to multiply beyond just
Chrome and Node.js with new uses cases like Cloudflare workers springing up.
Even more so when you add WebAssembly to the mix.

